# palm os programming on my powerbook?



## ekramer (Jan 30, 2003)

I was looking into beginning to program palm os apps and it looks like using my PC might be a better choice?

does anyone do this on their mac? the codewarrior
tools for palm os programming only come in windows
versions not mac...

if someone out there is doing this on their mac
I would love to get some info on the tools you
are using....


----------



## adambyte (Jan 30, 2003)

If you go to the Palm developer website, I know there's a Mac OS X version of the Palm emulator, so that might help, eh?


----------



## robterrell (Feb 16, 2003)

Assuming you're using Mac OS X, you can get the free PRC-Tools (what everyone on Linux uses for Palm OS development) at

http://sidewww.epfl.ch/~crivelli/prctools-osx/ 

Or you can buy CodeWarrior, which is very nice. I've used both and each has their merits. Free is hard to beat if you're just learning, though.

I also found that apps made with the CW Trial (free download from their site) can be linked via MPW to avoid the trial's 32k limit. Haven't heard this anywhere else.

-- Rob


----------



## ekramer (Feb 19, 2003)

ok so i downloaded the developer tools and it comes as a macbinary file.... its extension looks like this.... "somefile.dmg.bin"

what do i do with that?  when i double click it stuffit expander opens but then just closes leaving it alone... I've never seen a .bin file before on my mac... a dmg is an image...

what now?


----------



## ekramer (Feb 19, 2003)

actually it looks like it may not have been a complete download.... any ideas?


----------



## robterrell (Feb 20, 2003)

A ".bin" file is a binary file. The extension is generally used to make sure IE downloads stuff right. (If you're using Safari, it's pretty smart about all file type issues.) An incomplete download would probably give Stuffit trouble. 

I'm not clear from your message....are you having trouble downloading Apple's Developer Tools, or the PRC-Tools from http://sidewww.epfl.ch/~crivelli/prctools-osx/download.html? 

You can get the Apple Developer Tools from a couple of different spots on Apple's site (Mac OS X, ADC, Software) and it might even be in the Software folders of your dot Mac account. 

You need Apple's Developer Tools to get the basic things like GCC (C compiler), make, and so on. PRC adds a few things on top of the Apple Developer Tools: the GCC compiler that produces 68000 code, tools to generate Palm resource files and to link it all together, etc.


----------



## ekramer (Feb 25, 2003)

ok... so i got the prc tools and apple developer tools stuff....

I now have the POSE (palm emulator) and a PRC file on my computer that I created... so I can install the PRC on my PDA... but how do I get it to run in the emulator?


----------



## robterrell (Feb 25, 2003)

POSE has a menu option to install new software. I can't remember exactly where or what it's called, it's been a while since I've used it. Nose around the menus until you see something likely.

I guess the key question is, does the PRC run successfully on your PDA?!?


----------



## ekramer (Feb 25, 2003)

yes it does run on the pda... but i don't want to have to put it on everytime i'm developing and debugging programs!


----------



## ekramer (Feb 25, 2003)

whats up with the whole skin thing... i think that is the problem.... it won't let me load in a skin


----------



## ksv (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ekramer _
> *yes it does run on the pda... but i don't want to have to put it on everytime i'm developing and debugging programs! *



isn't harder than dragging the app to the palm emulator window


----------

